# Good first bow bear cruzer vs diamond infinte edge pro



## Huntress1975 (Feb 22, 2012)

Best thing to do is to shoot them to see which feels better.


----------



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

^^

What she said.

If you can, shoot them both and then decide.


Both are about 310 IBO and you can grow into them because they are very adjustable.

The Diamond has a 7" brace and the Bear has a 6 1/2" brace.
That means the Diamond is somewhat more stable to shoot. It's much more forgiving.
The Diamond has been around for a long time. It's proven.


----------



## a12gaugegirl (Oct 14, 2015)

Yeah my first opportunity to contribute. 

I am relatively new to archery, but for what it is worth, I have been shooting the Diamond Infinite Edge for three years now and haven't made any adjustments during that time and can still hit my mark consistently. I started with it because I liked the smooth draw and was able to have it adjusted to fit me perfect.


----------



## CricketKiller (Apr 30, 2009)

The diamond is a good bow. If you know what you're looking for with draw weight/ length you may be able to find a good deal on a used bow in the classifieds.


----------



## Aimers1220 (Oct 19, 2015)

I love my diamond infinite edge. It has been a great bow that is easy to adjust and tune. It has never failed and I get consistent groupings at any yardage I shoot.


----------



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

Love your web site 12gaugegirl.
It's a favorite now


----------

